
Dinero.js  an immutable library for working with monetary values in JavaScript - sarahdayan
https://github.com/sarahdayan/dinero.js
======
z1mm32m4n
This is an interesting take on handling money. By far my favorite library for
abstracting over monetary operations is safe-money.

The author does a good job at building up the abstractions from first
principles in this post: [https://ren.zone/articles/safe-
money](https://ren.zone/articles/safe-money)

